# Lego GBC



## PLC-Gundel (6 November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier schon mal war, aber das ist einfach nur herrlich zum Zuschauen!!! 

Filmchen 1

Filmchen 2

Viel Spaß,
PLC-Gundel


----------



## Tommi (6 November 2012)

Hallo Gundel,

nicht schlecht, Frau Specht.
Ein Hoch auf die Mechatronik!!!

Gruß
Tommi

PS: und natürlich auf die Sicherheit


----------



## PLC-Gundel (6 November 2012)

Aber wo ist der NOT HALT ???


----------



## Tommi (6 November 2012)

...maximal PLb, Stecker ziehen reicht allemal...

jetzt aber ....   :sm13::sm13:....

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Pizza (7 November 2012)

*Weihnachten steht vor der Tür*

Oh je, dann kann ich mir denken, was auf dem Wunschzettel steht. :shock:

Und dann behaupten, es wäre wirklich nur für die Kinder. :s11:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (7 November 2012)

Du hast es erfasst Schatz, unser neues Hobby für lange kalte Winterabende...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 November 2012)

Also so ganz ausgereift ist die Sache nicht, schaut mal wie viele Bälle da neben der Anlage liegen. Da gibt es noch mechanischen Optimierungsbedarf


----------



## winnman (7 November 2012)

Wie immer, Das Problem liegt an der Mechanik, nicht an der Steuerung Bloss die Schlosser behaupten es liege an der Steuerung:s11:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (7 November 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> Wie immer, Das Problem liegt an der Mechanik, nicht an der Steuerung Bloss die Schlosser behaupten es liege an der Steuerung:s11:



Hehe, ein wahres Wort 

Aber mit den 2 Jungs von der QS (Filmchen 1 ab 2:22) kann eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen 
(der vordere erinnert mich entfernt an Helmut...  )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2012)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Hehe, ein wahres Wort
> 
> Aber mit den 2 Jungs von der QS (Filmchen 1 ab 2:22) kann eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen
> (der vordere erinnert mich entfernt an Helmut...  )



ähm..ähm...Ich habe kein Partergringel sondern Vollglatze, außerdem habe ich keinen Chinesischen Kollegen.

Aber Axel hat so eine Zesur und der kommt mir auch immer Chinesisch vor!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2012)

Das Ding finde ich irgendwie am besten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 November 2012)

Pizza schrieb:


> Oh je, dann kann ich mir denken, was auf dem Wunschzettel steht. :shock:
> 
> Und dann behaupten, es wäre wirklich nur für die Kinder. :s11:




Hallo Gundel, hallo Pizza,

ich selbst habe mich seither eher mit Metallbaukasten 
befasst. Aber da braucht man immer recht lange, bis 
etwas zu sehen ist.

Deshalb schaue ich für unseren Achtjährigen und 
mich  nach etwas Brauchbarem. Fischertechnik
gibt es gebraucht zwar relativ günstig, trotzdem
tendiere ich mehr zu Lego Education.

Habt ihr konkret etwas in diese Richtung geplant?

PS: Ganz so viel Geld und Zeit wie in den Videos 
möchte ich aber nicht investieren.


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2012)

@Gerhard:

Lego hat mittlerweile Fischertechnik (leider) den Rang abgelaufen.
Vielleicht kannst du ja deinem Nachwuchs mal was von Lego-Technik unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen.
Wen er Spass daran findet, kannst du einen Blick Richtung Lego Mindstorms werfen.

Mindstorms kannst du übrigends auch im Legoland ausprobieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PLC-Gundel (11 November 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Gerhard:
> 
> Lego hat mittlerweile Fischertechnik (leider) den Rang abgelaufen.
> Vielleicht kannst du ja deinem Nachwuchs mal was von Lego-Technik unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen.
> ...



Hi Gerhard,

kann mich dem eigentlich nur anschließen. 
Eine GBC Strecke aufzubauen war auch eher als Scherz gemeint 

Momentan besitzen wir einiges an Fischertechnik, aber noch nichts, was sich bewegt. 
Wir liebäugeln dennoch mit beiden Systemen, weil es bei beiden Herstellern echt tolle Sachen gibt!

Beispiele:

Lego Achterbahn

Fischertechnik Achterbahn (gefällt mir deutlich besser)

außerdem:

Fischertechnik Taktstraße

Ganz billig ist der Spaß nicht...

Taktstraße mit 24V (kann per SPS gesteuert werden)

Taktstraße mit 9V (Robo TX Controller erforderlich...)

Die Controller beider System liegen preislich etwa im gleichen Bereich:

Fischertechnik Robo TX Controller

Lego Mindstorms NXT

Ich finde die Auswahl extrem schwierig. Eigentlich ist der Vergleich Fischertechnik - Lego wie
Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. An Fischertechnik fasziniert mich vor allem die Realitätsnähe zu
richtigen Anlagen, es gibt so viele tolle Details wie Zähnrädchen, Wellen etc...
Für Lego spricht, daß es besser verfügbar und meist schon vorhanden ist...

Viel Spaß beim Weiter stöbern, Aussuchen und Auspacken unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2012)

@ Gundel
Ich bin mit Fischertechnik groß geworden. Hatte alle Baukästen (inkl. Elektronik und Digitaltechnik).
Ist jetzt 33 Jahre her. Vor 3 Jahren zu Weihnachten hab ich mir den Lego-Technik Abschlepptruck gewünscht  und auch bekommen.

Was dort an Mechanik drinsteckt ist schlichtweg begeisternd.
Also mich persönlich überzeugt Lego (leider) mehr

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Ich finde das Thema mal wieder Spitze!

Wir haben in der Ausbildung mit den Fischertechnikmodellen gearbeitet, und muss sagen: SUPER SACHE!

Zum einen ist mal alles drin was man für die Grundausbildung braucht (Sensoren, Aktoren, Bänder, Schieber, Inkrementalgeber, Positionierung...) und zum Anderen ist es so, wenn es wirklich mal schief geht, dann drückt man die Elemente wieder ineinander und alles ist gut. Es ist mir sehr selten untergekommen, dass etwas wirklich gestorben ist. Und wenn, dann musste ich wirklich Absicht unterstellen!

Die Anlagen sind jetzt gut 8 Jahre Alt, haben also schon 8 Komplette Lehrjahre mit knapp 30 Leuten durchlaufen, und sind immer noch in einem super Zustand!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2012)

Achtung Ironie!

Nicht daß das Ganze hier jetzt zu einen Plus-/Minusvergleich Lego vs. Fischertechnik ausartet und wir morgen ins Fersehen kommen. 

nee, mal im Ernst. Die 24V Variante der Taktstrasse von Fischertechnik hatte ich schon mal ins Auge gefasst.
Nur hatte mich der Preis etwas abgeschreckt. :shock:

Aber sollte jemand in der Richtung noch was rumliegen haben, immer her damit. Gundel ist schon ganz heiß auf sowas.


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Der Fischertechnikkran bekommt dann aber keine Blaue Rundumlampe auf den Kopf gesetzt?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2012)

wer weis ? :sm7:


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2012)

Auch wir haben Fischertechnikmodelle in der Ausbildung benutzt.
Ich muss hier (LEIDER) sagen, dass wir nach einigen Jahren beim "restaurieren" einer Taktstraße, bestimmte Teile nicht mehr gefunden haben (Reflexionslichttaster, Motorgetriebe für Transportband).
Schlicht aus dem Sortiment genommen.

Wir wurden zum Glück bei der Bucht fündig, aber dennoch schade!

Grüße


----------



## PLC-Gundel (11 November 2012)

*Her damit !!!*



Pizza schrieb:


> nee, mal im Ernst. Die 24V Variante der Taktstrasse von Fischertechnik hatte ich schon mal ins Auge gefasst.
> Nur hatte mich der Preis etwas abgeschreckt. :shock:
> 
> Aber sollte jemand in der Richtung noch was rumliegen haben, immer her damit. Gundel ist schon ganz heiß auf sowas.





Matze001 schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Ausbildung mit den Fischertechnikmodellen gearbeitet, und muss sagen: SUPER SACHE!
> 
> Die Anlagen sind jetzt gut 8 Jahre Alt, haben also schon 8 Komplette  Lehrjahre mit knapp 30 Leuten durchlaufen, und sind immer noch in einem  super Zustand!



Matze, das hört sich an, wie ne Anzeige bei Ebay  
Bin durchaus interessiert! Und nach 8 Jahren ist es ja auch mal Zeit, die Dinger auszumustern oder?


----------



## Matze001 (11 November 2012)

Ich hab mit denen nix mehr am Hut. 

Aber ich denke weggeben wird die niemand mehr 

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Ab in den Chat, deinen Gatten unterstützen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2012)

Hallo,



PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde die Auswahl extrem schwierig. Eigentlich ist der Vergleich Fischertechnik - Lego wie
> Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. An Fischertechnik fasziniert mich vor allem die Realitätsnähe zu
> richtigen Anlagen, es gibt so viele tolle Details wie Zähnrädchen, Wellen etc...
> ...



mit Fischertechnik hatte ich bis jetzt kaum Berührung, 
aber sehe immer die tollen Modelle. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Was dort an Mechanik drinsteckt ist schlichtweg begeisternd.
> Also mich persönlich überzeugt Lego (leider) mehr



Was mich an Lego ein wenig ärgert, dass es fast
nur noch um fertige Sets geht (Feuerwehr,
Polizei, Küstenwache, ...). Damit wird zwar die 
Motorik gefördert, nicht aber die Kreativität.

Ich habe zum letzten Geburtstag den Lego Unimog 
8110 bekommen .

Für unseren Junior nehmen wir jetzt eines von denen:

http://education.lego.com/de-de/leg...hanisms/9686-simple-and-powered-machines-set/

http://education.lego.com/de-de/leg...do/9580-lego-education-wedo-construction-set/


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2012)

@Gerhard

Das mit den Modellen ist leider so, seh ich auch so.
Man muß dann halt mal Wohl oder Übel den Mut finden und 1-2 einfache Modelle "opfern" und als Ergänzung zu Mindstorms nutzen.

Naja zumindest geht es mit Lego wieder aufwärts und sie haben sich wieder auf "Bauklötze" zurück besonnen.
Seitdem es keine Serien mehr zu Movies und Videogames gibt, geht es wieder aufwärts. Die Orientierung von Technik hin zu Erwachsenen ist in Deutschland wohl ein Erfolg.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

